# Handy Pan Ash Catcher



## txflyguy (Aug 6, 2018)

Has anyone here heard of this? It is an internal ash collector for the Weber Kettle Grill. I need one for my 1979 Kenmore-Weber.

https://handypan.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/handy-pan-ash-catcher-for-your-kettle-grill-2/


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 6, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> Has anyone here heard of this? It is an internal ash collector for the Weber Kettle Grill. I need one for my 1979 Kenmore-Weber.
> 
> https://handypan.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/handy-pan-ash-catcher-for-your-kettle-grill-2/


I have not heard of these . If your kettle says Kenmore on the wheels  it's not a Weber . Look at the lid handle ( black plastic ? ) I bet it says Happy cooker on it . The happy cookers had an internal ash pan that rusted out . It sat right under the charcoal grate , with vents around the rim . 
That thing looks like it would work , kind of pricey . The weber external pan and clips works on those .


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 6, 2018)

It’s a Kenmore-Weber. The handle says Kenmore, but the entire kettle looks exactly like my brand new 22” Weber. The wheels were plain whitewall. All parts are Weber parts, and are interchangeable between my two kettles.
I just found a 17” deep dish pizza pan that should work.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 6, 2018)

Myself..  I'm thinking something didn't work out with them... looking at that link everything was in 2008..  if it worked and worked well..  it would have been a hot ticket item and everybody would know about them by now... first time I've heard/seen anything about them...


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 6, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> It’s a Kenmore-Weber. The handle says Kenmore, but the entire kettle looks exactly like my brand new 22” Weber. The wheels were plain whitewall. All parts are Weber parts, and are interchangeable between my two kettles.
> I just found a 17” deep dish pizza pan that should work.


Not trying to be a pain ,, I don't believe Weber ever re-branded . I'm with you . Thought the same thing for years , and yes all weber parts fit it . Just thought you might like to know . Sounds like the pizza pan will work .


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 6, 2018)

So, did Happy Cooker make kettles for the Kenmore label? If you saw this kettle, you would swear it’s a Weber.

Just found this old thread, and judging by the photos, mine is not a Happer Cooker.

http://weberkettleclub.com/forums/weber-kettles-accessories/weber-happy-cookers-sears-economy/


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 6, 2018)

I know nothing, I see nothing....
But for that price, I'd be apt to look at disposables, pie pans, and other alternatives.
But I'm just that way.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 6, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> So, did Happy Cooker make kettles for the Kenmore label? If you saw this kettle, you would swear it’s a Weber.


Yes they made them for Sears and Montgomery ward . I have one . It has bakelite plastic handles and white wall wheels that said Kenmore . You're right , for years I thought it was a weber . I've learned that if it says Kenmore it was made by Unarco . I think the ones for Montgomery Ward had wood handles . I'd like to see a picture of yours if you have time . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-happy-cooker-kettle-grill.262125/


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh, so confused.
I thought you guys were talking about Xaviera Hollander.

But that's a different kettle....


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 7, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Yes they made them for Sears and Montgomery ward . I have one . It has bakelite plastic handles and white wall wheels that said Kenmore . You're right , for years I thought it was a weber . I've learned that if it says Kenmore it was made by Unarco . I think the ones for Montgomery Ward had wood handles . I'd like to see a picture of yours if you have time .
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-happy-cooker-kettle-grill.262125/



I honestly don't care who made this, but thought it was a Weber since purchased. It was the "econo" model from Kenmore. The upgraded version had the external ash collector (Weber?). I paid $30 for this in 1979.
It has spent most of it's life sitting outside, in the elements, with no cover. Note the dampers on the bottom are missing, all 3 of them.


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh...let me add this photo, showing the lid in a partial open position. There is a hook inside the lid allowing it to latch on the edge of the kettle.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah , like the one I have . Looks good . Nice kettle . You can get a damper kit from weber . Thanks for the pics .


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 7, 2018)

That's a great lookin Kettle for nearly 40 years old!


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 7, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Yeah , like the one I have . Looks good . Nice kettle . You can get a damper kit from weber . Thanks for the pics .



Weber has a damper kit for this kettle? It would need to be a bit smaller, and there are three separate vents on the bottom requiring 3 dampers.
Thanks.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> Weber has a damper kit for this kettle? It would need to be a bit smaller, and there are three separate vents on the bottom requiring 3 dampers.
> Thanks.


They make  a 3 inch for the 18 inch kettle , but it only has 3 holes in it . The 4 hole is 4 1/2 inches , you would have to know the spacing of the holes to see if it matched up . Maybe some one with a daisey wheel kettle can give you the number , then check your kettle .


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 7, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> They make  a 3 inch for the 18 inch kettle , but it only has 3 holes in it . The 4 hole is 4 1/2 inches , you would have to know the spacing of the holes to see if it matched up . Maybe some one with a daisey wheel kettle can give you the number , then check your kettle .



It has 4 holes at each of the three bottom inlets. The damper measures 3.5" in diameter, and the holes are 2.5" center to center.

Here is what I found: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/damper-kit-225-p-1475729.html


----------

